
With Driverless Cars Running Late, a Startup Tries Remote-Control Trucks - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-18/phantom-auto-expands-remote-driving-to-trucks-forklifts
======
simonh
This is interesting, but I think these kinds of commercial vehicles are going
to be the first things to be automated, long before passenger vehicles.

